# More predator control



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

Went out last Friday and did a little more predator control. Found these ***** in a swampy area and had some great times. Still letting the pups mature a little more but we are always looking for more areas to run the dogs at. We are looking for areas we can run during the days too as my little dogs will find them in the dens during the day.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good work


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, what is the breed of those dogs?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Look in the "Recipe" section of the forum....I think Goob has some racoon recipes


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Nice, what is the breed of those dogs?


Patterdale terriers.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

gdog said:


> Look in the "Recipe" section of the forum....I think Goob has some racoon recipes


I will save you some for next time


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

rekdlife said:


> i will save you some for next time


...... uke:


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

keep it up! good job!


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

do the dogs kill them? or just bay them and then you shoot them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Look in the "Recipe" section of the forum....I think Goob has some racoon recipes


Yes 8)

Raccoon is not very tasty this time of year unless they're on grain or raiding the dumpster behind Smith's grocery:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37957-pulled-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37955-baked-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37956-bbq-d-raccoon.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37958-koon-n-kraut.html

Always wear gloves when processing *****. Remove the glands without cutting into them and make sure no feces comes in contact with the raccoon meat.

Good job on catching the *****.

top of the page


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:top of the page; Ya ya ya


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

wirehairbirdboy said:


> do the dogs kill them? or just bay them and then you shoot them?


The dogs will usually kill them. The little dog just gets in there no baying. These 3 I actually stabbed once they locked em down.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Engaged in a little predator control last night with friends and my grandson.

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/ha...Jan%
202015/IMG_1979_zpspoczv7bu.mp4.html?o=0

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff168/hawglips/****%20hunt%20Jan%202015/photo_zps735b3831.jpg?1422731332116&1422731332788

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff168/hawglips/****%20hunt%20Jan%202015/photo_zps86a3b1ea.jpg?1422731332116&1422731332789

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff168/hawglips/****%20hunt%20Jan%202015/photo_zpsee284769.jpg


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> Engaged in a little predator control last night with friends and my grandson.
> 
> http://s243.photobucket.com/user/ha...Jan%
> 202015/IMG_1979_zpspoczv7bu.mp4.html?o=0
> ...


Heck yeah.


----------

